# pb authentification partage imprimante



## PascalBS38 (18 Mars 2011)

Voilà,

J'ai une imprimante connectée en USB sur in iMac PPC G5 fonctionnant sous Leopard.
Je possède un autre iMac (INTEL) fonctionnant sous Snowleopard.

Je veux activer le partage d'imprimante, mais lorsque j'imprime à partir de l'iMac Intel j'ai le message "suspendue (authentification obligatoire)".

Ca fait 2 heures que je cherche un peu partout sur divers sites et je ne trouve pas la réponse à mon problème bien qu'il ait été adressé plusieurs fois.

Alors si quelqu'un sur MacGe peut m'aider je suis preneur


----------



## PascalBS38 (19 Mars 2011)

Voilà le message que j'obtiens dans l'historique de l'imprimante:

D [19/Mar/2011:14:18:11 +0100] [Job 18] connexion à l&#8217;imprimante&#8230;
D [19/Mar/2011:14:18:11 +0100] [Job 18] STATE: -connecting-to-device
D [19/Mar/2011:14:18:11 +0100] [Job 18] connecté à l&#8217;imprimante&#8230;
D [19/Mar/2011:14:18:11 +0100] [Job 18] Connected to [fe80::211:24ff:fe40:210%en0]:631 (IPv6)...
D [19/Mar/2011:14:18:11 +0100] [Job 18] hrDeviceDesc="Unknown"
D [19/Mar/2011:14:18:11 +0100] [Job 18] prtGeneralCurrentLocalization type is 0, expected 2!
D [19/Mar/2011:14:18:11 +0100] [Job 18] Getting supported attributes...
D [19/Mar/2011:14:18:11 +0100] [Job 18] ATTR: auth-info-required=none
D [19/Mar/2011:14:18:11 +0100] [Job 18] Backend returned status 2 (authentication required)
D [19/Mar/2011:14:18:11 +0100] [Job 18] Job held for authentication.
D [19/Mar/2011:14:18:11 +0100] [Job 18] End of messages

Ca donne l'impression qu'il cherche a se connecter en IPV6 au reseau alors que je suis en IPV4.
Serait-ce là le problème?


----------



## PascalBS38 (19 Mars 2011)

Boouhhh pas d'aide?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h19 ----------

Ca y est, j'ai trouvé.
En fait j'ai dû "re-initialiser le systeme d'impression" en faisant un clic-droit sur le dessin de l'imprimante qui se trouve dans la colonne de gauche de la fenetre qui apparait en cliquant sur "preference system" "imprimante et fax" et ceci sur le Mac où l'imprimante est connectée. Ca doit venir du fait que dernièrement j'ai refait un compte administrateur sur cet ordi, d'où le souci d'authentification je suppose.


----------



## ben4mac (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'avais le même problème (authentification obligatoire) et après pas mal de bidouillages je l'ai réglé en allant sur
http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/settings.php?page=nas_share
et en activant (vert) l'accès authentifié avec en Utilisateur et Mot de passe, ceux avec lesquels je me loge sur mon MBP.

B.


----------



## Djedelyon (8 Novembre 2011)

bonjour à tous ,

je suis un nouveau sur mac et sur votre site.
Je tiens dans un premier temps a vous remercier car votre forum m'as beaucoup aidé!

Mon problème est le suivant: je souhaite réussir a imprimer avec mon imprimante canon connecté a ma freebox server révolution sans avoir a mettre l'accès authentifié, car lorsque j'active cette option, certes l'imprimante fonctionne mais l'application VLC remote ne fonctionne plus sur mon iphone .

voila j'ai chercher un peu partout m'ais je ne trouve pas comment enlever la demande d'authentification.

Merci d'avance

Jérémy

Ben on va profiter de la remontée du topic pour déménager, parce que les réglages réseau, c'est pas dans "Périphériques et accessoires" qu'on en parle !


----------

